# 180sx vs. 240sx



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

This is probably a dumb question, but is there any differnece between the 180sx and the 240sx besides the engine that they have? Maybe physical size of the car, HICAS, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drive orientation obviously, minor external body features, indicators/reflectors, minor trim differences etc.

Also only the J's spec silvias came out with steelies and hubcaps. 180sx never did. I suspect the 240sx had different combinations of options to the japanese J's, Q's and K's. The 180sx always had a K's level of trim (electric windows, mirrors etc)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Almost forgot - 180sx had park lights.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea basically what joel said.

180 = right hand drive(of course it ..180 never hit america), came turbo'd from factory (CA18, SR20) , different tail lights and i dunno about the other lights...i dont think the 180 had the gay foam wing like some 240's did...not sure about that one at all though. plus like joel said, i think the 240 came in different luxuries but the 180 was always k's?

also, the 240 came in hatchback(looks like a 180) and coupe(silvia with 180 nose)

so with the knowledge of what the coupe really looks like, isnt it basically a sil80?!?! silvia rear, 180 front...hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i've heard of this thing.. i forgot what it was called.. i remember now.. *STICKY* it may not have everything your looking for but it'll have basic 240sx info


----------



## 240SXDreamer (Jun 19, 2003)

sorry but what is "STICKY"  :newbie:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

LMAO!!!! :loser: 

just look at his sig...

hey vspec you should make that link more noticable, you post about it so much!

basically the sticky has like almost all the info about 240s and shit you could want(right?)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a sticky is just like a normal thread but is always "stuck" at the top of the list. a moderator can choose to "stickify" a thread if they feel that the thread is important enough.. it could anything from AIM screennames, mug shots of members, or to threads just with lots of information. some mods may make a useless thread a sticky just because they're bored and want to. (i wish i was a mod  *hint hint*)

not all but a lot of general/basic 240sx info is in there.. but my sig does have a couple of good links


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i wish i was a mod *hint hint*


over my dead body u become a mod before me!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i dont think the 180 had the gay foam wing like some 240's did


Oh it did and it was GAY. Mine was all rusted out - a mate of mines was so rusted out he had to get a new rear hatch!

I also assume the brakes are different. I suppose you guys got the same brakes as the SR20DE version (or even the CA18DE) while the 180 had slightly beefier DET brakes (two pot brakes but bigger)
180 probably also got bigger swaybars - could be wrong on that though.

I dont think the Japanese 180 (or silvia) ever got a leather trim option though.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

our brakes = smaller and crappier than the ones on my bicycle. i don't know if they're the same as sr20de's tho =/


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Kelso said:


> yea basically what joel said.
> 
> 180 = right hand drive(of course it ..180 never hit america), came turbo'd from factory (CA18, SR20) , different tail lights and i dunno about the other lights...i dont think the 180 had the gay foam wing like some 240's did...not sure about that one at all though. plus like joel said, i think the 240 came in different luxuries but the 180 was always k's?
> 
> ...


i think the 240 hatch is the 180. america just made it shittier with a ka24, naming it 240, in other words, disgracing the 180.
and the "sil80" you speak of is the onevia. :dumbass:

edit, im just playin on the :dumbass: part


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

all 240s are exact to silvia/180(except thr drivtrain and RHD thing), even the 240's brakes are the same as the silvia's(obviously, silvias never stoped, so we have an abundance of front clips, lol)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> all 240s are exact to silvia/180(except thr drivtrain and RHD thing), even the 240's brakes are the same as the silvia's(obviously, silvias never stoped, so we have an abundance of front clips, lol)


The s13 sr20DE silvia brakes are smaller than the s13 SR20DET silvia/180 brakes. So which set did the 240sx get?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Joel said:


> The s13 sr20DE silvia brakes are smaller than the s13 SR20DET silvia/180 brakes. So which set did the 240sx get?


i dont know, but common sense tells me that it got the smaller ones, cuz the sr20det was turbo and would need bigger ones than a slow ass sr20de, now with a stupid KA, im sure the used the small ones. 
am i correct, anyone?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> The s13 sr20DE silvia brakes are smaller than the s13 SR20DET silvia/180 brakes. So which set did the 240sx get?


I can measure and find out. Just gotta go to my friends shop and compare the two. Just got silvia brakes yesterday for $50.. calipers/knuckle and all :woowoo:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I can measure and find out. Just gotta go to my friends shop and compare the two. Just got silvia brakes yesterday for $50.. calipers/knuckle and all :woowoo:


can u put a r33 vlsd in a 240?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Peep my sig for pics of it, but the silvia rotor measures 11" in diameter and 7/8's in thickness. I still have yet to see what the stock 240 runs. I don't feel like taking off the tire right now.

As for my vlsd, yes it will fit. the frame for it is a lil wide though so I gotta disassemble it. Don't know about the sway bar yet. We'll see when I throw it in when my swap project starts in a couple weeks. My front clip should be here in a week.


----------



## oofmanthatlikes180sx (Nov 19, 2019)

vsp3c said:


> a sticky is just like a normal thread but is always "stuck" at the top of the list. a moderator can choose to "stickify" a thread if they feel that the thread is important enough.. it could anything from AIM screennames, mug shots of members, or to threads just with lots of information. some mods may make a useless thread a sticky just because they're bored and want to. (i wish i was a mod  _hint hint_)
> 
> not all but a lot of general/basic 240sx info is in there.. but my sig does have a couple of good links



"gets banned"


----------

